# Xcode & Terminal



## Macos10 (19 Mars 2012)

Bonjour,
Je debut en programmation et rencontre quelque problèmes, J'en viens donc à demander votre aide...

J'ai un petit problème avec Xcode;
J'ai ce problème "stdio.h file not found"

Un problème avec mon terminal j'ai l'erreur "bash command not found" lors de l'utilisation de gcc -o dans la terminal. 


Vous auriez une/des solution(s) ?

Bonne aprem,

Config Lion; Xcode téléchargé de l'appStore


----------



## Nyx0uf (19 Mars 2012)

Install les command line tools depuis le menu Préférences -> Downloads de Xcode.


----------



## Macos10 (19 Mars 2012)

Pour ce qui est des gcc, pb solve merci;
Mais pour ce qui est du "stdio" sous Xcode le problème persiste,
Une idee ?


----------



## ntx (19 Mars 2012)

Quel type de projet as-tu utilisé ?


----------



## tatouille (22 Mars 2012)

il pointe sur une SDK qui n'existe pas le guigui ne vous dit pas tout de son merdier juste ignorer le


----------

